# puppy/socialization classes



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just took Axel (10 weeks) to his first class yesterday and he seemed to enjoy himself. The first half hour is learning basic training stuff, however the last half hour is where he has playtime and socialization with other puppies. I really enjoyed the dynamics of watching him interact with other dogs and the other dogs themselves. Some dogs more assertive/aggresive, Axel was more shy and interested in the humans more than dogs. Anyway's it was fun. Anybody else have any experience with there puppies at class?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We didn't take Holley to puppy socialization since our apartment complex has a dog park that is always full. She was terrified the first time we brought her there. We had to pick her up and put her in the park but then she started tearing all around and the other dogs followed. They couldn't really keep up with her but she loved it. We just have to watch when we go because there are certain dogs that are not well mannered at all (and they belong to a dog trainer of all people). Holley has her first obedience class tonight so it will be interesting to see how she does. 
Have fun with your classes.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

The puppy class Kobi went to did not have any socialization where they got to play together  Very unfortunate, because Kobi would have loved to play with every dog in the building. I'm considering starting a new one here soon, but not sure what it will consist of.... or if I will do it. Money may be tight if he has to have teeth pulled.


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

bailey loved puppy socilization, the other puppies did not love her  
she was too rough and a major terror for all other puppies!


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

kobi--our puppy class didn't have much socialization either...and i hear you about the money! i've actually found that the dog park is a great solution--of course, just be ever-vigilant of what's going on...we haven't had any bad experiences, but i've heard horror stories. the first time we took maggie she was terrified for the first 15 minutes--way too much going on...but the 2nd time she was so happy and loves it now.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

fiona said:


> bailey loved puppy socilization, the other puppies did not love her
> she was too rough and a major terror for all other puppies!


Lol
That sounds just like our experience with Mischa.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Our local dog park has so many rules  He has to be fixed (gonna be at least a year for that), has to be at least six months old, has to have all his shots, AND it's $25 on top of that.

I don't really have problems with any of those but the neutering and the six months rule... kinda sucks that he can't have any fun in the dog park because of that


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

$25 to take your dog to a park? Interesting rules also, I am sure eventually when Axel gets a little older we will experience similar issues and concerns at certain dog parks. I will research the dog parks before I take Axel, even our vet has given us the low down on what are good an bad parks to visit.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, it is $25 a year. Which isn't bad at all really.


----------

